# Rail and Stile Bits



## jpangracs (Aug 7, 2013)

I have promised my wife that I would try to build a jewelry armoire for her. I would like the drawer fronts and the doors to look as similar as possible to our existing bedroom furniture. It appears that they were cut using a shaper rather than a router, but I was wondering if anyone has seen any rail and stile bits that would produce a convex trim as the only ones I have seen are concave, ogee, traditional, roman ogee or bevel? I am not really in a position to be able to purchase a shaper at this time.

If there are no bits, does anyone know of any technique to produce such a finish.

I have included a few pictures to show what I am looking for.

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Jason, take a look at this bit set and see if it is what you are looking for?


----------

